# SBE1 Issue



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I was hunting this weekend and for the first time I had issues with my SBE. The first couple flocks that came in it shot fine and then it would no longer fire. I would pull the trigger and nothing would happen just a click. I changed out the shells and the shells were fine I had my buddy shot them with his gun to make sure they were not duds. So then I tried my gun some more and it worked a couple times and then stopped working again. Can anyone help me out on what might be the problem?


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

make sure ur action is closing all the way and also clean the firing pin out very good.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I did both and still nothing.


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

can you push the firing pin all the way forward when you have the action in your hand. i had one friend drop his beretta in the lake in late season. picked it out of water emptied it out and then waited for ducks to come in. shot one time and shot all 3 shells. he only pulled trigger once. the firing pin got frozen sticking out.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like your experencing the "safty click",which means the action is not slaming shut,the gun will not fire but you will here the "click" which sounds like a dead shell.

Its time to replace the "stock spring",make sure to replace it with the heavy duty stainless spring.

FYI


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

CLEAN the recoil spring in the stock. Then clean the action and the bolt (by taking it apart). It should shoot til the cows come home.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

bluebird said:


> I was hunting this weekend and for the first time I had issues with my SBE. The first couple flocks that came in it shot fine and then it would no longer fire. I would pull the trigger and nothing would happen just a click. I changed out the shells and the shells were fine I had my buddy shot them with his gun to make sure they were not duds. So then I tried my gun some more and it worked a couple times and then stopped working again. Can anyone help me out on what might be the problem?


I think the problem might be the gun. I've owned the SX2 and I'm now the proud father of the SX3 and I can honestly say I have never had any of the problems that seem to come up all over this forum.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> CLEAN the recoil spring in the stock. Then clean the action and the bolt (by taking it apart). It should shoot til the cows come home.


Wait a minute, I thought all the pride and joy came from never, ever having to clean one of these canoe paddles. Just Kidding.


----------



## hattles (Sep 28, 2009)

If you don't let the bolt "slam" shut, that would be something I have experienced. I have had my HK Import/Benelli SBE for 17 years, since 1992, and just sent it to Benelli because I started experiencing ejection problems. The turnaround was fast(3 weeks) and even though the warranty had long expired, Benelli didn't charge me a dime.

Don't spend a lot of time experimenting with a soluton, contact them and they will fix it.


----------

